# best place to get 67 red inner fender liners for GTO



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

hey I have recently come to find out that my newly purchased 67GTO came with factory red fender liners so I'm looking to purchase a quality set at a reasonable price? anyone know where they make the best for my buck or even NOS pair highly doubt it tho haha 

thanks in advance 

tony


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Parts Place Inc. sells them for the 66-67 Olds 442 W-30, call and see if they will fit the GTO, they aren't cheap! (Part #BP9876T) Your other option would be to powder coat or paint your inner fenders red if you don't find the liners.

1966 67 Oldsmobile Cutlass 442 w 30 Inner Fender Wells Red Pair | eBay


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you like spending money: performanceyears.com part # RPR26R


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Many years ago before they were reproduced, an NOS set went for $4k on eBay. $27.50 dealer-installed option if not on the car from the factory like yours.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Seriously, if you have original red liners, I would do everything in my power to restore them or find someone who can restore and polish plastic. All the value that those bring to the car would be destroyed by repops, plus no one will believe that they came on the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The repops are $700 plus a set...a lot of $$$ for some plastic. If I had a car that was originally equipped with them, I would get a set of repro or oem, whatever. I'm not really 'into' them, and never would have ordered them originally, but they are so rare, that they warrant preservation. Enjoy!


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

well I have the phs to prove they were from the factory and repop seems to be the only option


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not the _only _option. Original sets pop up occasionally on ebay, as stated. You'll need to spend a ton of money, though. Me, I'd get the $700-$800 repop set. Plastic tends not to age well, and I'd be wary of trying to mount and actually use a $4000 set of old and brittle (but mint looking) fender liners!!


----------



## edolbud3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you ever install the red liners if so are you please with them?


----------

